# " " ?

## Abriel

,     " " ?

    "",       .      " ". -         .
  .     ,     ,    ()      ,      ,    ""       .

        -     "" ?   -    .
    ,   , ,  -  ,  ?
     ?

  !

----------


## BorisG

,  ,     , .. .

----------


## --

> ,   , ,  -  ,  ?


           ?  ,  !  :Smilie:  




> ?


 ,      .   -     ,    .

       ,   ,  .

----------


## stas

> ,  !


   ,   .  -  ,    .


> ?


     ???

----------

*Stas*,   ( )   .

----------


## Lawyer

, ,    ,          ,    .
   .5 .185  ,   -    ,     .
  ,   ,             ,       ,      .5 .2   .
 ,     " ",   ,      .   -  ?

P.S.  -    -          ,   ,             .    ,   ,    . 
.Documentum -  .

----------


## --

" "  :Smilie: .    . 
*Stas*,    ?    .

----------


## BorisG

> .


.   c ???    ???

----------


## BorisG

> -  ?


  :Wink: 
  ,  ,   ,   ,    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lawyer

" "

----------


## BorisG

> ,   ,  .


, ,         ,      :Wink: 
       ,    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BorisG

> " "


  ???       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ToT

> ,  ,     , .. .


         .  .    ,   .

----------


## Lawyer

> ???


- ,     .  !

----------


## sema

> .  .    ,   .


     .    ,       :Smilie: 
      .



    25  2003 . N 4829
------------------------------------------------------------------




 21  2003 . N 1297-




( .     25.03.2004 N 1403-)
8.      ( ),    ,   ,        (   ),     ,      .






 21.06.2003 N 1297- "   
     "
7.                           51511-2001 "      . ,    " (         25.12.2001 N 573-)?     ,   ,                   ,       (, , )    ?
   . 8       ( ),          ,   ,        (   ),     ,      .
  26 . 6           ( -  ),       07.05.1999 N 498,             ,        .
           ,      ,      16.05.2003 N 287, ,                             (),   .

                    .

----------

> .


 ,    " " ?

----------


## --

*BorisG*

_.   c ?    ?_
   .     " "      - .    " "    .    : ,  ,    ?  :Big Grin: 

_, ,         ,    _  
    ,      " ".      ,         ( ,     ..)

_       ,    ,    _  
  ,   " "         ,     .      -  -     ,   .  :Big Grin: 

!  (!)     ,   : "   -"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abriel

*BorisG*,           ?
        (  ),      -  .
  ,    2- ,    ,   1-    ,      .
 ,                     .
     -  ,   ,   ""!        ,     .
    -     ,      ?

----------

> !  (!)     ,   : "   -"


 ,      .
    , ,   " ..", " ",    ..       ,  ,  ,   ......

----------


## Abriel

*--*,   ,      ,   "",             (  ) ?
         "" ? (     -      -,           -    "" ).
       .

----------

> .


   .

----------


## Abriel

*stas*,     -            ,           ,           +  .

----------


## Abriel

> " " .    . 
> *Stas*,    ?    .


     ?       ,    .          1  5.
,    ?

----------

> *stas*,     -            ,           ,           +  .


         ,    .

----------


## Abriel

> ,    " " ?


     ,     ,    -     .
       "" -  " "   .               " " .   ,    .

----------


## Abriel

> *BorisG*
> 
> _       ,    ,    _  
>   ,   " "         ,     .      -  -     ,   .


   " "    .   ""      ,      -  .




> !  (!)     ,   : "   -"


   !   ,       " "          ,       -  "! %)

----------


## Abriel

**,    ,        .       .            ,        .

----------


## Mela

:     ?         ...
   : "   " -

----------


## Denn1

!       " "?            ,   " ".

----------


## Lawyer

> !       " "?            ,   " ".


           :            .
,    ,    " ".
?    
!      ,

----------

> " "?


  ,                ,      .

----------


## Abriel

!         ,     (  )? 
 :

 .
  (  -  -     " "   ,       " "?)
 ?
?

----------

,    ,      .       .

----------

, ,        "  "  ""????

----------


## 72

,       .  .  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,       .  .


 -  ,     -,  ,  ,  ....

----------


## 72

.

----------


## B@lex

> ,    ,      .       .


  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ,


     ...      " ,  :"
..     ,       ...  ??))

----------

-  ,   , ,   "  ."      (,  , -3  .) ?

----------


## Andyko

,           ?

----------

,   " "      .  , ,    " "   .

----------


## BorisG

> , ,    " "   .


  ,  ,  ... ?
 , 28-      .   ,        . 
    "  ".  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !       " "?            ,   " ".


      -    :Wink: 
 :Wink:

----------


## z-z-z

:     ,  "        " ( ),   , ,    .
  " " / " "   ,  " ":      "  ",  ,    , ,      ""  .
- ...

----------


## Doskonal

,       -       , ?  ,     " " -     "" , ,      ,   ???

----------


## stas

.      ,     " ".

----------


## -

-         ?

----------


## Leila

*-*,   ?

----------


## -

... ,      .
               .

----------


## -

-     ?  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

> 


   -      :Smilie: 




> -     ?  ?


*-*,  ,    -   .  ,   -          .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  ,    -   .


   .   .     .
         ,     . -, ,  " "     , - ,  ..

----------

,    " "       ,  ... , ???  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...  , ???


 ,  . 
       . 

ps:        ""  " "    ,    ,     .

----------

(   ),      ,    , ,       ?    -  ?

----------

